
Batch Gmail - kennethfriedman
http://kennethfriedman.org/thoughts/2018/batch-gmail/
======
Gametroleum
# My way

Setup:

1\. Add mail account to Thunderbird

Routine:

1\. Open Thunderbird

2\. Check mail, close Thunderbird

3\. Let the time pass, go to step 1

~~~
WhiteOwlLion
Right? Just close your e-mail client. Or you can set up recurring timer or
calendar event. Check once in the morning, after lunch, and perhaps before you
end your work day.

~~~
kennethfriedman
Glad that systems works for you!

But for many people it doesn't, and this is for them.

